# Doozy of a lease



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/grd/d/fenced-pasture-land-available/6512621185.html

Below is a Copy of the Ad in case it's deleted. I wouldn't pay $350 a year for it unless I could used it as a full time feedlot and tear that prime pasture up. On a side note for fun: Scam or Not a Scam?

6 acres of pastureland available for lease. Land has large pond for watering. 3 sided run in and attached enclosed storage area as well. Has had cattle and horses on it previously. We have relocated, and are no longer close enough to utilize this land.

High tensile fence was redone last year, we used a solar charger for it. Located just outside of Mebane city limits on the corner of Lebanon Rd and saddle club Rd in Mebane.

Lease at $350 per month

I cannot make calls, so please respond by email with any questions. I don't have cell service where I live, and I don't go into town often to check messages.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Could go either way. It sounds a little sketchy but easy enough to find out. Go on your county gis map and figure out who owns it, to make sure you have a real name. I look land up all the time to ask about renting. It's just a computer version of a plot book.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Going rate for feedlot facilities is around .10 per head per day.Thats with concrete,fence line bunks and a good fence?Automatic drinkers,not a pond.Some place to treat,sort,load cattle.And feed storage.

So unless you could put 117 head of feedlot cattle in it without it turning into a soup hole,which it would.Its way over priced for a feedlot


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I just went though had to be a scam attempt on craigslist myself in which the person only wanted email communication. However there are areas cell phones still do not work. As Smoothy has said you probably can verify the owner of the property and if you are able to access that info at least here it provides their mailing address to which the tax notice is sent to.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Doesn't look like a scammer to me.....$350mo is a bit high but not for the horsey person. They'll pay it....doesn't have to pencil out for them


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Doesn't look like a scammer to me.....$350mo is a bit high but not for the horsey person. They'll pay it....doesn't have to pencil out for them


That's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm well versed on GIS, use it frequently. It's how I discovered a scam artist several years ago.

I'm mostly appalled that this 'pasture' being offered is nothing but bare dirt and weeds. They should be paying someone to use it. As for a feed lot, I was meaning I would only pay $350 for the whole year if I could finish out calves quickly there.

The last part about not checking messages is just bad business. I want to be able to contact the landowner promptly if something should arise. For $4200 a year I would be check my messages regularly. So for fun, was just seeing what everybody's first reaction was. I have no intention of renting this piece.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

6 acre equestrian property for lease. 3 sided horse stable with attached tack room. Diverse natural forage. Off site owner offering a lease to someone willing to manage there own equestrian center. Recently updated high tensile, certified horse safe, fence and developed water source.

Now it's worth twice as much a month.


----------

